# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  Super Doctor-3 New Update & Info

## Shamseldeen Victory

Super Doctor-3 New Update & Info NEW UPDATE- commzero-3.601-Fix. 9/05/11      FIRMWARE 1.53 NEW 
FIX SPD FLASH BUG 
ADD MSTAR 8533c  
DOWNLOAD LINK:-الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     suwaree   P.S-PLZ UPGRADE UR BOX WITH 1.53 NEW BUG FREE FIRMWARE  AFTER WRITING 1.53 BOX NOT FOUND RX TX - How to Distinguish Super Doctor Original Or Copy!!! 
The original Super Doctor III PCB   
Copy Super Doctor III Box PCB   
Different: 
USB Box to Computer Connect
in original PCB all components have he number( like R106 R108) in copy one no have  
Box to Mobile connect cable front-panel  
Different: 
In super doctor original all is Carves into but the copy box is printed
Use the blade you can Scrape off the the Copy one,but in the original you can't  
every Original box have the SN stick in the Box back  
in the Box positive,Super Doctor III font Distinguish
in left in original and right is copy one 
If you buy the Copy box what happen 
after update the box to 3.601( firmware 1.53)
you can't pinfind all china mobile 
after box can't connect to Commzero (super doctor III ) china mobile flash tool!!! 
and box damage!!! 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------

